# Other magazines...



## Rich Jackson (2 Jun 2013)

Hi all,

Are there any other magazines out there other than PFK.
Dont want 3/4 of the stuff in the mag so was wondering is there a dedicated magazine for this area of aquaria?

Cheers Rich


----------



## Yo-han (2 Jun 2013)

Aqua journal, from ADA. Amazonas I like as well


----------



## Rich Jackson (2 Jun 2013)

where are they available from? I guess one is from ADA!


----------



## George Farmer (2 Jun 2013)

Aqua Journal Digital Edition ||| ADA Nature Aquarium - Aqua Design Amano Co., Ltd

Aquatic Gardeners Association : Planted Aquaria Magazine


----------



## beny_81 (2 Jun 2013)

Liquid 1/2013 EN | Liquid 

Wysyłane z mojego MT15i za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rich Jackson (2 Jun 2013)

beny_81 said:


> Liquid 1/2013 EN | Liquid


 
Is this avaliable as hardcopy or just download. Looks a quality read.


----------



## Manrock (2 Jun 2013)

Rich Jackson said:


> Is this avaliable as hardcopy or just download. Looks a quality read.


I'd buy it hardcopy too. Can I get it? I was unable to create an account on the issue site for some reason, anyone else?


----------

